

Split-Test Online Dating - tomblomfield
http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/online-dating-advice-exactly-what-to-say-in-a-first-message/

======
patrickod
I love the insights that OkCupid share from their data set. OkTrends is one of
my favourite blogs on the net because of this. It's nice to see a company blog
that isn't purely about technicals or features but rather genuinely
interesting things that they share with the world.

------
tomblomfield
The quants behind OkCupid analysed over 500,000 message to see how key words
and phrases affected reply rates.

Not exactly split testing, but still awesome.

